# retro clothes for less?



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2008)

i can't really afford to shop at the following places anymore (thanks, economic bailout plan!) so i'm looking for the same type of clothes and accessories, but for a little cheaper.
My Baby Jo-vintage clothing, retro clothing, rockabilly, bowling shirts, dresses, 40's clothing, 50's clothing, swing and plus sizes.
Pinup Girl Clothing! - Retro Clothing, Retro Dresses, Rockabilly Clothing, Vintage Reproduction Clothing and More!
anyone have any ideas or suggestions where to buy for less?


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 10, 2008)

There's little boutiques in my area (Nothern California; whether it's San Francisco or nerdy Silicon Valley).  Maybe there's little boutiques in your area.  How I found these stores... I either drove around being bored, walked around and window shopped or through Yelp.com

I suggest going on (Yelp) San Francisco Restaurants, Dentists, Bars, Beauty Salons, Doctors and searching under your city and key words like "retro, rockabilly, vintage, swing clothing, etc.".  Or start a theard asking your local Yelp users where you can find it.  It's free to sign up.

Also going to tattoo expo's.  
There's always venders selling vintage, punk, rockabilly stuff.  When I went to The Body Art Expo in the San Francisco area, they had a local vendor there. eCharlottesWeb.com
I was walking around their booth looking at prices, and it looked decent (considering a lot of the items I have never seen).

Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade has a lot of rockabilly inspired art work, jewlery, purses, clothing, etc.  The great thing about that website is... it's all handmade goods (that means unique items).  Here's some stuff I'm viewing now...
Etsy :: artallnight :: lucky in love heart dice and glitter necklace
Etsy :: wickedminky :: sugar skull and rose tattoo necklace day of the dead (dia de los muertos calavera)
Etsy :: SixKings :: Bettie Page pendant necklace
Etsy :: Bellatise :: Makeup Brush Roll - travel size
Last link is a cherry print brush roll (I love the skull & black n' white checkered ones too).

Also, never underestimate consignment stores.  I don't mean the Goodwill or the Salvation Army.  I mean places like... Crossroads Trading Co. - Buy Sell Trade Clothing - Recycled Fashion 
http://www.moonzooom.com/
The last link is a store that only caters to eras like 1950's-1980's.  You might have a local store thats similar.  At Crossroads (I have one down the street from me), they always have jewlery that is inspired by the pin-up & rockabilly. 

Last but not least... headshops, tattoo & piercing shops (the ones that sell clothing are usually combined with a headshop), even Hot Topic or Spencers.  Or Ebay.

Good luck on your voyage.  I know how it feels to struggle finding stuff like that at a cheaper price (been there, done that).


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 10, 2008)

vintage clothing stores ... i live in a small city and there are a lot here in the hip downtown area


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.reddressshoppe.com/
Stop Staring! Sexy Rockabilly dresses, Vintage Clothing, Retro clothes, Cocktail Dresses.
Dressing Every Glamour Girl From XXS -XXXL

I've used all three with no problems.  Not quite sure if it's what you're looking for, but I know the Fedora Lounge has a bunch of sites listed that cover a variety of eras if you can't find anything with these.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Dressing Every Glamour Girl From XXS -XXXL

I've used all three with no problems. Not quite sure if it's what you're looking for, but I know the Fedora Lounge has a bunch of sites listed that cover a variety of eras if you can't find anything with these._

 
The Mode Merr website has a model who really resembles Betty Page.  
It's so trippy.  Thanks for that link.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2008)

we have absolutely no little boutiques that have this kind of stuff anywhere near me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 14, 2008)

I know what you mean.  Honestly, I have never really wanted to spend some of the prices on vintage reproductions, and I can NEVER find vintage clothes that fit me.  I just get inspired by those clothes and find things I can put together myself. Pencil skirts, high waist pants, etc.  Target actually had some very 40's looking shoes last year. You can also look through thrift stores for retro looking things. And as someone else said, Etsy is a great place for one of a kind homemade accessories.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 14, 2008)

guuhh i went for it and bought a top from pinupgirlclothing.com and the size chart on the website lies...i ordered a small (and by their measurements, that should have been perfect if not a little tight) and it's too big for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna have to see etsy now. thanks ladies!


----------



## Korms (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_The Mode Merr website has a model who really resembles Betty Page._

 
That's Bernie Dexter.

Bernie Dexter: Pin-up & Cheesecake Model - Shop for Modern Rockabilly Clothing, Pin-up Girl, Clothing & Jewelry, Retro Lingerie & Elite Heels


----------



## nnickles66 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I've used all three with no problems.  Not quite sure if it's what you're looking for, but I know the Fedora Lounge has a bunch of sites listed that cover a variety of eras if you can't find anything with these._

 
Hey *Dizzy* .... just wanted to confirm your post for everyone. They are great to deal with. I've had good experiences myself. cheers. Nancy


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

I love vintage/retro styled clothes.. Heres some links!

Unfortunatly, you won't find anything much cheaper unless it's second-hand... The whole retro/rockabilly scene isn't very cheap, I've come to notice. It helps to search in stores like Goodwill or the Salvation Army or other thrift stores. Sometimes you will even find some really nice REAL vintage pieces.

My FAVORITE store: Sourpuss - Punk, Rock & Tattoo Clothing, Accessories & Housewares

Fluffer

http://modcloth.com/store/

And honestly... Even Forever 21 and Wet Seal have retro items for very cheap! I've found SO many dresses on Forever21.com that are exactly- if not cuter- like some of the dresses on pinupgirlclothing.com


----------



## jalisha (Dec 31, 2008)

if you have a buffalo exchange, definitely go there!

everything is soo cheap, with name brands everywhere!
that is my place to shop whenever i get paid.

if not, ebay!


----------

